# Weekend Petronious report



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

We headed out Friday night for the steps. We got out about 12:30am and set up to drift for swords about 10 miles south of the steps. We drifted till about 3:30am without having one drag pull. When we pulled the baits up, one had been thrashed some but all were still in good shape... headed from there to Petronious. Started catching a steady pick of Blackfin with some shark feeding but not near as bad as I have seen it. As morning approached we began to see more small Yellowfin coming up on the jigs. I call last drift jigging, to set up and begin trolling. Jim is getting the trolling rigs ready and Stacy drops down her lucky jig (which the previous fish had bitten in half) and she gets a hit as we drifted closer into the rig and I start easing off the Rig as Stacy is pleading for help. After several Minutes of Stacy fighting the fish and loosing much more line then she pulled in Jim finishes up what he was working on. He lends a hand to Stacy and works on the fish for a while longer. Not sure if he got any line back or not but he put a hurting on the fish,which at this point we are all pretty sure is a shark in the way it is dogging us, it bit a broken jig, and how close we were to the jig when it bit. I take a turn on the rod and start to make a little ground as both Jim and Stacy have done a good job tiring it. I slowly make back about 2/3's of the line that is out and give the reins back to Jim. Jim works it up into sight and I get the rod for the final few feet as Jim sticks the gaff into a 60ish # Yellowfin. By the time he gets into the boat we miss the Twilight bite trolling but get the lines in the water just as the sun is coming up. We got a couple knockdowns trolling but it looked like mostly small Blackfin whacking at the baits. We looked around and tried to drop some baits down for grouper and did not get any love as we move off to the northwest. We did end up putting a few AJ in the box and a bunch of smaller Mahi at the final spot looking for Grouper. Beautiful day out on the water with great company and some Tuna to take home for the Table, can't ask for much more then that!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice report.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

great! I am glad the hear this, good to read your report. Thanks


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We appreciate you leaving the blue for us!! ha ha! We did not hit Petronius till very late in the day, but it looked fishy. Blue water, nice current etc... but all we caught there was the blue. We had a 100 lb ish YF jump all over a spreader bar but he did not find the hook. We marked a lot of YF at around 150 ft but they never came up while we were there.

You should have hollered at us on the radio, we spent the entire day in site of Petronius.

Glad you were able to get out there as it was a gorgeous day to be out there!

Robert


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report on what sounds like a fun trip. It's good to hear there are a few yellowfin starting to show back up at the close rigs


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Your welcome on leaving you the Blue, I do what I can to keep everyone happy! Would have been nice if that 100#er would have found a hook!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

MSViking said:


> You should have hollered at us on the radio, we spent the entire day in site of Petronius.


I saw you off in the distance at one point off to the east/northeast and wondered if if was you.

Here is a picture of Stacy's tuna (broken jig and all). She now claims she has her own program and can outfish me with one old piece of purple squid. LOL  That after she caught 4 mingo's on one piece of squid on our last trip. 

I am very lucky, because she is primed and ready to go again she said. She filled the box with blackfins this trip.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Beautiful fish! I bet that was a fun fight on the jigging rod.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

TIM_G said:


> Beautiful fish! I bet that was a fun fight on the jigging rod.


Yep. That 300g jigging rod got all it wanted and then some. But Daiwa makes some really good jigging stuff, so it got it done.


----------

